# Caffé corretto



## lautaro

¿Cómo se traduciría "caffé corretto"? o ¿Cómo se dice? 
¿Café corregido o café correcto? y también 
"café corregido/correcto al whisky"
"café corregido/correcto con whisky"
"café corregido/correcto whisky"....


----------



## Antpax

Hola Lautaro:

No sé por tu zona como se llamará, pero por aquí a eso se le llama "carajillo". Por norma general, si no se especifica es de coñac o brandy, y si no se dice "un carajillo de whisky", "carajillo de anís"...

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## lautaro

¿¡Cómo vivir sin ti, Antpax!?


----------



## Antpax

lautaro said:


> ¿¡Cómo vivir sin ti, Antpax!?


 
Más tranquilos supongo. 

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## CarolMamkny

De acuerdo con la hormiga se le dice "carajillo" por estos lares y sí viviriamos más tranquilos- Saludos XD


----------



## 0scar

¿Y el *café con gotas*?

Encontré en Google que también en España se dice o se decía así, igual que acá.


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> ¿Y el *café con gotas*?
> 
> Encontré en Google que también en España se dice o se decía así, igual que acá.


 Primera noticia.
Carajillo es la forma normal. A lo mejor en alguna ciudad, pero nuinca lo he oído.


----------



## Maria J.

Anche è abituale il "café tocado", tocado di quello che vuoi...


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, parece que la más generalizada es carajillo.

Como siempre digo. Habría que saber si es para una traducción para algún país en concreto o solo por saber más español.


----------



## 0scar

Otra_ café con lágrimas_


----------



## lautaro

*Carajillo* me gusta más. En todo caso voy a averigüarlo personalmente ya que en mayo me voy una semana a Barcelona... 
a todo carajillo!!! 

ps...¿alguien que me pueda alojar?

LAU


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

El carajillo se prepara con una cantidad determinada de coñac o brandy mas el café. Una vez mezclados se suele calentar con el vapor de la cafetera.

El café con gotas, normalmente te sirven el café, en taza o vaso, y luego el camarero le pone un poco de la bebida alcohólica que le digas pero siempre en menor cantidad que en el carajillo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Allora il caffè corretto è il café con gotas.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Ya que estamos con el tema del café y aunque este, quizás, no sea el lugar apropiado os quiero decir una variaedad de combinado de café que sólo se hace en un pueblo llamado "EL Albujón" perteciente al Término Municipal de Cartagena (España) y se llama "Asiático" os dejo el enlace

http://www.regmurcia.com/servlet/s.Sl?sit=a,317,c,373,m,1935

Bueno en Cartagena se puede pedir en cualquier bar y te lo sirven. Pero el auténtico es el del "enlace". Y está riquísimo.


----------



## Neuromante

Aquí lo de café con gotas no existe. Se te reirían. Debe ser de alguna zona concreta.


----------



## lautaro

Confirmo que en Barcelona se dice carajillo...pero ahora que me entero en la boleta pusieron _café con licor_...ayyy estos catalanes me vuelven locos.


----------



## Bcna07

lautaro said:


> Confirmo que en Barcelona se dice carajillo...pero ahora que me entero en la boleta pusieron _café con licor_...ayyy estos catalanes me vuelven locos.




Buenos días,

sí, confirmo que en Barcelona (de donde soy originaria) se usa "carajillo"..   que es excelente con unas gotas de anís..

una sonrisa,


----------

